

Justin didn't invent WinAmp (2004) - johnx123-up
http://betanews.com/2004/11/10/death-knell-sounds-for-nullsoft-winamp/#comment-291693861

======
bulibuta
Somehow his post doesn't inspire any trust. It's like hearing a drug addict
tripping...

~~~
johnx123-up
I think, he's responded to the article [http://betanews.com/2004/11/10/death-
knell-sounds-for-nullso...](http://betanews.com/2004/11/10/death-knell-sounds-
for-nullsoft-winamp/)

------
johnx123-up
Actual text:

 _mewse 9 years ago

When you read this, please understand, that this is by any means no complain,
but expression of my emotions trying to bring some truth to the internet
community about events that took place which have been hidden from public.
Although, this may read as some sort of conspiracy, this is a true story, how
history really happened.

Let me begin stating that my life for the past 5 years was hell.

Truth is, Justin didn't invent WinAmp. Actually Justin Frankel is a liar, but
he paid me (Dmitry Boldyrev) off to not say anything. The reason why I had to
take the gag and not bring the case, which I intended to do at the time, was
because I was poisoned (but who did it? hmmmmmm good question, I am still
trying to figure that one out) and couldn't deal with court proceedings. For
the past five years I was in hawaii trying to deal with the poison, breathing
it out of my body. Try day long meditations, Mr Frankel, maybe it will bring
you a better understanding of the world surrounding you. Or I guess you're not
interested in the truth, the money has blinded you completely. Sure, having
few millions in the trust account you probably have a different view on the
world.

I would like to share what I have done with the money that I received from the
miniscule settlement that I received.

1) Started a vegan restaurant in Hawaii, which was rated #1 by PeTA this year

2) Helped many musicians

What do you have to show for your millions, Mr Frankel? Yes, we've heard about
your love for cars. Is this best you can do? Lets not mention your guitar
playing skills, because I dont know how many people are laughing behind your
back.

Before I begin, I'd like to introduce the reader to the fact that I am very
sad for this country, and result of its so called elections. It just shows to
me that democracy isn't happening here. The result of my history of events
that took place in my life, I am starting to question, the very reason why AOL
bought WinAmp. My realization led me to believe that AOL needed WinAmp to
establish control over media on the internet, music media and radio media in
particular. I've met a guy (right hand man of Steve Case @ AOL) Dave Cole?,
nice guy actually. Interesting, at his lecture he kept referring to people as
software, maybe he needs a break from his work and learn to understand people
on more personal level.

As I was so closely involved, nobody even asked me about Nullsoft sale to AOL.
I guess they never considered me anything more than a stupid russian who we
can fuck over as much as possible. But personally, I always considered myself
a 50% cofounder of Nullsoft (any thoughts on this, Mr Frankel?). So is this
the American tactic that we keep hearing about, invite people from other
countries, rip off their ideas, enslave them, use their ideas and talant to
make money, and then take it off shores to further enslave everyone around?
Long live WTO?

So, now to the story: what TRUELY happened with the whole WinAmp thing.

I met Justin Frankel at CADE lab at University of Utah in mid 1997 where we
both attended engineering school. He was at the time interested in computer
graphics, working on Plush 3d gfx engine. Goruraud shading, nothing too fancy.
I guess it was quite fast. I was an old-skool music demo coder person. In 1989
I discovered Scream Tracker for PC, which inspired me to write music software,
and ever since I've been amazed by computer music, which led me to creation of
first gui mp3 player-MacAmp. Beforehand, I wrote many other music-players (for
PC and Mac), like MacMikMod, DSM player, MusEd and so on. I've been
programming music editors and players since my x286 in DOS in 1988. I had to
switch to Mac because of my boss, professor of chemistry Jack Simons, where I
worked at the time, who was a big Mac head. I am thankful to him eternally! As
much as I like Windows (which is probably not true ;) I think Mac is just a
better platform. Funny, I was just at my friend's ISP place, where he'd fix
virus problem for all the PCs. There was quite a few of them lined up. Heh eh
:)

I introduced Justin to my project MacAmp and suggested he made windows version
out of it. Him and I were friends back then. Eating dry ramen, college
students, what more to say. Until that point, when it became clear that big
money was going to be involved. Quickly (with help of his father, Blake
Frankel who recently changed his name, just in case? who was a lawyer) I was
"nicely" thrown out of company, like I was never even a part of it. Nice plot.
Sure it's easy to fuck somebody over when they are only in the country for
five years and whose parents, are actually distinguished scientists from
Russia, who had absolutely no sense of business. School of hard knocks? I
remember going around telling people at chemistry department that mp3 is going
to be future of music, and everyone laffed saying they already happy with CDs.
If you ask me, I have a Technics MK3D sitting next to me. Nothing beats LP
mastering ;) and I am starting to like CDs again. ;)

At some point I suggested that we make mp3 radio out of MacAmp and WinAmp, he
of course understood what I was talking about, but didn't implement it until
it was safe to do so.

I even know that Nullsoft sent out spies into Napster, which later resulted in
creation of Gnutella. I know Shawn, and everyone involved in Napster in early
days, and they know. I talked to them on the phone, they called me and told me
the story.

If you doubt this, ask creator of unix code Amp, Tomislav Uzelac, who actually
had to sue Justin to prove that Nitrane was AMP based, which Justin said it
wasn't.

What about countless hours of time my friend Tima spent supporting WinAmp at
early days? Did you help him out? After all he was the inventor of the
WinAmp's moto ("It really whips the Llama's ass").

Reason why I am writing this, is because I am finally better, yes I have a lot
of anger in me, still, which I'd like to let go. And best of all I don't give
a shit anymore, I am going to talk, and this is my public statement. I am
going to post this everywhere I find a lie mentioned. We can't continue lying,
if we do, we'll destroy ourselves and our world. This is my FINAL realization.

You want to ask me why I created MacAmp and WinAmp? I didn't create it for
five majors (record companies) to take their music oppression, which we've
been hearing in the stores for a decade (same shit) online and sell it. I
created it to free music completely, help mind evolve and awaken everyone's
emotions (what government doesn't want us to have apparently or why can't we
gather and celebrate life together without alcohol?). I am not here to say
that Nullsoft is bad or not, whever they did more good or bad, but to state
what kind of people they are, and by far not heros they proclaim to be.
Unfortunately for me, my health was compromised, and I was unable to carry on
my mission. Sorry world. Although I still have a lot of anger towards these
guys. Despite this, I would like to acknowledge the hard work of Justin
Frankel and Tom Pepper, they are great programmers, and wished, they were
better people, and for the record: they didn't invent the idea like they claim
it. BTW, I don't know why Tom Pepper has so much anger towards me.

C'mon man, you made $10mil out of the deal for hosting (winamp.com) website
and writing a tiny little server application.

And Robert Lord, what's up with all this sabotage with macamp.com domain. You
people are... I have no words for you. Make money and sink a sick person down
the drain. Would you do that to your own mother too if you could make money
off it?

Do you people realize WHERE you live? Maybe you should.

In the end, I invite the reader to refresh on an article on cnn I gave
interview for stating about freedom of music.

[http://www.cnn.com/TECH/computing/9803/26/saltzman_mp3/index...](http://www.cnn.com/TECH/computing/9803/26/saltzman_mp3/index.html)

Thank you for your time reading this, I know it's a bit long, and formatting
might be a bit off.

May love fill our lifes and may god(s) help us reunite and bring peace! This
is why I am making this post. To resolve my anger towards gods who created
this situation for me, to teach me something? I will continue to trust, and
have faith in humanity, as I've ever done.

So now that I feel better, I'd like to send my love to all my friends who
helped me through hardest years of my life, I love you! You know who you are.

Dmitry, the inventor of MacAmp and WinAmp._

